# psi for train horn???



## GrunterHunter (Jun 13, 2006)

I have had a train horn for about 4 years and I plan to put it on my golf cart and ride around the neighborhood, but I need a air compressor that can make the thing blow.  I bought one from jcwhitney 160 psi but it want make a sound, does any one know how much it will take to make this thing toot and where I can but the compressor?  Guys this thing is the real deal, it is almost the length of my golf cart, it came off a CSX engine.  3 horns - 2 forward and one behind.   beware morning joggers/walkers in town for I plan to toot my horn behind you in the morn.  Their goes their pacemakers!!!


----------



## Eroc33 (Jun 13, 2006)

I think the best thing to do would be get a portable air tank and mount it on your golf cart and then fill it up with a real compressor.


----------



## buckmanmike (Jul 17, 2006)

I drive a big truck that has air horns on it. My air pressure runs between 90lbs and 135lbs. Compressor kicks in at 95lbs, below 90lbs all the alarms go off and 75lbs safety brakes lock up. Your problem is more likely a volume problem instead of pressure. If they are as big as us say it would take a lot of air to blow.


----------



## Jranger (Jul 18, 2006)

*Volume...*



			
				buckmanmike said:
			
		

> I drive a big truck that has air horns on it. My air pressure runs between 90lbs and 135lbs. Compressor kicks in at 95lbs, below 90lbs all the alarms go off and 75lbs safety brakes lock up. Your problem is more likely a volume problem instead of pressure. If they are as big as us say it would take a lot of air to blow.



I agreewith Mike, the pressure may be 160 psi., but it's going to be a volume problem more than likely. 1/4 " id from your air compressor probably isn't enough to get it started, much less keep it going. I'll look around at some flow charts at work and see if I can find anything helpfull.
Jay


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 19, 2006)

GrunterHunter said:
			
		

> I have had a train horn for about 4 years and I plan to put it on my golf cart and ride around the neighborhood, but I need a air compressor that can make the thing blow.  I bought one from jcwhitney 160 psi but it want make a sound, does any one know how much it will take to make this thing toot and where I can but the compressor?  Guys this thing is the real deal, it is almost the length of my golf cart, it came off a CSX engine.  3 horns - 2 forward and one behind.   beware morning joggers/walkers in town for I plan to toot my horn behind you in the morn.  Their goes their pacemakers!!!


If you can get it to work, you'll probably get kicked out of your neighborhood... good luck!


----------



## PHIL M (Jul 19, 2006)

glad Im not your neighbor!


----------



## Allen Waters (Jul 19, 2006)

*horns*

hey I have two customers that come in my shop, one w/ a 2500 hd the other has a hummer. both vehicles have two large tanks to hold air. each tank I would say is around 30 gallons. you need the volume from air capacity. pressure will drop off too fast w/ just a compressor. the guy w/ the hummer  gives us drive by's all the time. you can hear that thing 2-3 blocks away.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 19, 2006)

my buddy has one on his golf cart and its ridiculous...
ill have to ask him what he's got powering it...


----------



## 40fakind (Jul 19, 2006)

Used to have some train horns and I powered them with an air tank that I filled with an air compressor. Needs alot of volume.


----------



## Killdee (Jul 20, 2006)

No way that could be good for your hearing,Im hard of hearing now and I cover my ears at a crossing.


----------



## josh behan (Jul 21, 2006)

*train horn problem*

the problem is definatly that you need more air volume you can use that little comp to recharge a 15 to 20 gallon air tank and run at least half inch plastic air tubeing to the horn valve. you can buy all your air parts from a goodyear /parker hose dealer or most other hydraulic hose makers .you wont be able to blow your horn for that long or that many times it takes a comp a while to catch up . i work on tractor trailers for a living and have installed big air horns on them before  good luck


----------



## shadow2 (Jul 21, 2006)

A buddie of mine has one on his f-350 i will try to find out for you.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jul 21, 2006)

it came off a CSX engine.  3 horns - 2 forward and one behind.   beware morning joggers/walkers in town for I plan to toot my horn behind you in the morn.  Their goes their pacemakers!!![/QUOTE]

Next thing you will be telling us is that someone shoved it up your tail.  Air horns on our tractors are enough trains are just too much for the time being and them dang gretto blasters from the cars are too much.....


----------

